# Shotgun or .22 for squirrels?



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wondering what all of you like to use for squirrels. I know both are commonly used, and I'm sure it's a personal preference, but I know if I had to set out tomorrow to hunt I would be scratching my head as to which to bring.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

22 .if its spot on . Less meat ruined .


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

i all ways used a 12 gauge,as we just want to get rid of them.they are just a pest and we can shoot them all year round.with a .22 you just dont know where the bullet is going to end up if you miss.


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

I hunt with dogs so it's a little different for me but 95% of the time I prefer a .22. With a young dog I'll use a shotgun when the leaves are on Just to give myself better odds. 

I really hate chewing on shot!!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

For safety reasons shotgun in zone 3. In some areas of zone 3 and majority of zone 2 a 22. Not only like was mentioned earlier about not liking to eat shot and less meat ruined it offers a little challenge, less weight to carry around adding gun and ammo, besides ammo is considerable less or more bang for the buck. It also helps to teach novices and reminding veterans the use of scopes before firearm deer season. It helps to get on the game, keeping scope in focus and the issue of fogging lens just from breath. So if location is safe and plan on shooting with a back stop I tend to lien or opp for the .22. Like was mentioned earlier I also believe it is a personal choice.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

12 gage early in the season untill mid October. Than it seems they have too much fat on them and the pellets bounce off, or maybe it's the wrong shot im useing. After mid October my Henry .22wmr


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

I was still in my teens when I shot a red squirrel with a shotgun and took the head clean off. I had gotten pretty close. After that I bought myself a .22 and haven't looked back. I really like how little meat is ruined. A.22 is safe enough even in zone 3 so long as you're always aware of the direction you're shooting in. I will say that early in the season when there are still lots of leaves on the trees I have wished a couple times I had the shotgun.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I feed squirrels all year round and my neighbor shoots them with a pellet rifle. Go figure? Some of my best friends are squirrels. When I was younger we used Wham-O sling shots. LOL.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Where i was raised, it was borderline heresy to use a shotgun to hunt squirrels.. Only kids under 14 and an uncle who lost most of his vision to a German grenade would not be mocked on a squirrel hunt using a shotgun.. 22's and squirrels go together like peas and carrots, they were just meant to be.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

22 for me, started out with a 20 ga many years ago, I got my hands on one of my grandfather 22's and never looked back. put a decent scope on it,and let the fun begin.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

when leaves are on ou have to be mighty fast with a .22 as they are not going to sit around waiting for you to ail every time. so till the leaves thin out i like my 20 ga. pump with some hard hitting #4 shot. once the leaves drop i go to my .22 marlin semi auto. (also known as a squirrel assault rifle)
then later in the year after snow fall, when i can see a long ways in the woods, i go to my .17hmr for those long range sniper shots on the buck toothed bandits.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

I use a .22lr/wmr only if the squirrel is on the ground or if it has a safe backstop (usually when they are climbing a large tree). Otherwise I use a pellet gun or (rarely) a shotgun if I shoot one that is up on a tree. 

Mostly commonly I hunt with my daughter and we carry a .22lr/wmr and a .22 air rifle to use in different situations. I don't like to shoot a 22lr/wmr "up to the air".


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

I will be using a .25 air rifle. Good knock down power and not as worried about how far the pellet will travel if i miss.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Subsonic .22 out of a 7.5" bbl revolver.
Less work cleaning less game.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

A quality air rifle. Cheap to shoot,easy on the ears and less time spent waiting for the woods to "calm" down after a shot.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fondled a couple ,but never bought a Savage model 24 , .22 over 20 guage.
Seemed like the best of both worlds.
More shot options maybe ,depending on the individual squirrel , and on the hunter.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

cstroh said:


> A quality air rifle. Cheap to shoot,easy on the ears and less time spent waiting for the woods to "calm" down after a shot.


Agreed.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Savage 24 over .410.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Opening morning 20ga single shot shotgun....get my limit of squirrels..take em home clean em ..go back out for partridge...and hope for one probably miss 5 ..lol Second day. 30 caliber long rifle muzzle loader for squirrels...that's a lot of fun..just a lot tougher.. hopefully 2 or 3.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

As a kid I used my dad's single shot 410 for squirrel and rabbit. Never had a 22 until a year ago when my wife asked me what I wanted for our anniversary, I said a 22. She said pick it out.


----------

